
Trout tickling - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trout_tickling
======
pandatigox
I first heard of trout trickling when reading Roald Dahl's Danny the Champion
of the World. I'm surprised to know it's actually a thing - I thought the
author made it up. Of course, as others mentioned, highly illegal and
discouraged in modern times

~~~
acjohnson55
I think I accidentally downvoted you, sorry.

------
JoshMnem
I've done this during survival training. I think that it's illegal in some
places, because it works so well.

I got the impression that the fish thinks that your fingers are vegetation.
When you're in the right position, you can grab the gills and tail at the same
time and throw it onto the shore where a helper can dispatch it.

------
lordnacho
Not a fisherman here, so maybe someone can explain this to me:

\- If you can get your hands on the fish's belly for a whole minute, why not
just grab it then and there?

\- How did evolution let something like this happen? What happens if the fish
swims near the bottom of the stream for a bit and happens to touch it's belly?

~~~
jgershen
It looks like it's less about "putting the fish to sleep" and more about
simulating weeds with your fingers to avoid alarming the fish as you start to
grab it.

[http://drowningworms.com/tickle-trout/](http://drowningworms.com/tickle-
trout/)

~~~
JoshMnem
Yes, you just need to work your hands into position and then grab it. I don't
think that it's a good idea to do it if you aren't going to eat the fish,
because I remember having to grab it very forcefully in the gills to be sure
that it wouldn't slip away.

------
bshimmin
For anyone worried this isn't suitable for work: it's not a euphemism.

~~~
andrewmcwatters
Somewhere, in some office, it is now.

------
blowski
For those too lazy to search on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VegSmoDWqdY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VegSmoDWqdY)

------
campers
Its a form of Tonic Immobility, or animal hypnosis
[https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonic_immobility](https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonic_immobility)
There's even an entry on Trout tickling on the page.

What quite impressive is putting bigger sharks into the tonic state. Here's a
pretty crazy clip from the Sharkman doco where he puts a feeding Tiger shark
into tonic
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0HnUvXMH7w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0HnUvXMH7w)

------
miguelrochefort
The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Trout Tickling

------
Serow225
Chickens are easily hypnotized :)

------
xivzgrev
Seems less like tickling and more like gentle massaging. And if you're lucky,
you may end up with a happy ending.

